# Air-stone and Whisper 100 Air Pump



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought an 18 inch air-stone to replace my 12 inch one, but the first 10 inches produce bubbles but then it skips in like one inch increments of air bubbles. When I bought it I rinsed it off in tap water then left it in my fish tank for 2 hours before hooking it up, but did I miss a step? I got the stone at a Pet Smart but can't take it back if it's defected seeing how it's a five hour drive and I only go up there like 3 times a year lol.

Is there anything I can do to make it fully work or is it good enough? I also bought brand new tubing if it's information you need to help me with the problem.

Also, I bought a whisper 100 air pump awhile ago and it has two connectors on it for two air stones but it will only power one, is it broke or is it just a bad pump?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Air pumps have wear parts. You can buy a repair kit http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tetra-USA-I...aultDomain_0?hash=item3ca79d8eb3#ht_634wt_939 or get the diaphragms (the most common failure point) http://www.amazon.com/Diaphragm-Whisper-Pump-Style-Rectangular/dp/B0002Z7T2K/ref=pd_bxgy_k_text_b but the repair kit comes with the wrench you need to install them. If you repair the pump and use a T to channel both sides into running the air-stone, it will probably work You could have a bad air-stone, or you just don't have enough air for 18". If it were an old air-stone, I'd tell you soak it in dilute vinegar solution, but a new one should work out of the box. I'd tell you to mail order, but its usually not worth the shipping cost unless you are spending around $100


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Air pumps have wear parts. You can buy a repair kit http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tetra-USA-I...aultDomain_0?hash=item3ca79d8eb3#ht_634wt_939 or get the diaphragms (the most common failure point) http://www.amazon.com/Diaphragm-Whisper-Pump-Style-Rectangular/dp/B0002Z7T2K/ref=pd_bxgy_k_text_b but the repair kit comes with the wrench you need to install them. If you repair the pump and use a T to channel both sides into running the air-stone, it will probably work You could have a bad air-stone, or you just don't have enough air for 18". If it were an old air-stone, I'd tell you soak it in dilute vinegar solution, but a new one should work out of the box. I'd tell you to mail order, but its usually not worth the shipping cost unless you are spending around $100


Thanks, do you think most LFS will have the kits or will be able to order? I don't like buying things over the internet unless it's a must. The air pump I have running now is like 20 years old and has been working great, but I really want to setup my 18 inch stone and my 12 inch stone together.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some stores have them. Worth looking or calling around before ordering. If only half is pumping, the pump needs something. The whispers last forever if you keep replacing the one moving part, but it could be cheaper to buy a new pump if you'd have to pay a lot of shipping for the part. Or get a "new" used pump. I see them at garage sales and fish auctions a lot.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Some stores have them. Worth looking or calling around before ordering. If only half is pumping, the pump needs something. The whispers last forever if you keep replacing the one moving part, but it could be cheaper to buy a new pump if you'd have to pay a lot of shipping for the part. Or get a "new" used pump. I see them at garage sales and fish auctions a lot.


I went to my LFS and they didn't have any, but they tried to order some and the company was out of stock mainly because they won't stock again until 2010. When I go to pick up my filter cartridges I ordered I will check again to see if they are in stock.


----------

